# Ich habe Angst vor.... (Frage)



## FireRaptor

Hola, tengo una pregunta, cuanto yo escribo por ejemplo, "Tengo miedo a las arañas" es "Ich habe angst vor Spinnen", pero cuando es algo en singular, por ejemplo, "tengo miedo a la noche", como sería

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, wann ich "tengo miedo a las arañas" schreibe, ist "Ich habe angst vor Spinnen", aber wenn ich etwas in Singular schreiben will, z.b, "tengo miedo a la noche", wie muss ich schreiben.

Wenn ich Fehler habe, ich danke eure Korrekturen.


----------



## Gatopeter

ich habe Angst vor der Nacht


----------



## FireRaptor

Se escribe igual, no lo sabía, creo que sería mejor preguntar, por qué se usa vor?


----------



## Gatopeter

Una forma fácil de explicarlo sería que "vor" significa "a" en algunas ocasiones.Es decir, a veces se usa precediendo a  algún artículo seguido de sustantivo cuando ambos complementan la idea que un verbo específico quiere explicar.

*  "tengo miedo" expresa el sentimiento
*  "a" te indica que ya viene la explicación larga   , es decir: se nombrará a aquello que causa el miedo. Tal vez puedas comprender mejor el sentido si traduces "vor" como "ante" 
*  el artículo y el sustantivo en este caso no merecerían mayor explicación, con la excepción de decir que si corresponde usar un artículo, este iría en dativo.

tengo miedo a la oscuridad se dice mayormente en alemán "tengo miedo ante la noche", o sea, el miedo lo sientes cuando tienes a la noche "cara a cara" frente a ti ( o si sientes o crees que esto es así). "tengo miedo a estar ante arañas" explicaría mejor la forma de decirlo que usaría un alemán. "ich habe Angst vor Spinnen"

Las expresiones tienen mucho que ver con la cultura de los pueblos y con la forma de ver y definir situaciones. Las situaciones pueden ser idénticas, pero a veces un idioma tiene una forma diferente, o como en este caso, sutilmente diferente de estructurar una oración determinada para decir lo mismo. Esto con el tiempo se hace costumbre y luego "ley". Cuando aprendes idiomas debes comprender esto y "formatear tu disco duro" para sumergirte en el nuevo idioma.

En inglés se tiene miedo "de" ( I have fear of driving = yo tengo miedo de -ir- conduciendo  _si eres latino, manejando_) claro en castellano también lo podemos decir: "tengo miedo de ir conduciendo - un auto-"  pero decimos "tengo miedo de manejar" o "tengo miedo de conducir". Como en alemán no hay gerundios ( terminación "ando" "endo"  o en inglés "ing", se diría: "ich habe Angst vom Autofahren")

Termino diciendo que también se podría decir "ich habe Angst vor dem Dunkelheit" aunque más se escucha "ich habe Angst vor der Nacht", Cuestión cultural.

Si alguien tiene alguna otra explicación o puede complementar esta, yo también la agradecería.

¡Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Yo creo que tu explicación es excelente.   Te corrigo solamente dos cosillas: 





Gatopeter said:


> "ich habe Angst vo*r*m Autofahren")
> 
> "ich habe Angst vor de*r* Dunkelheit"


----------



## Gatopeter

¡Gracias Elroy!

tienes razón 
las disculpas del caso.


----------



## ludmilla404

ich habe angst vorm Autofahren? ist das wirklich korrect? ich habe noch nie vorm gehoert... ich wuerde entweder 'ich habe angst vom Autofahren' oder 'ich habe Angst vor dem Autofahren' gesagt, ich wusste nicht dass man vor+dem ->vorm verkuerzen konnte.


----------



## brian

Du kannst entweder "vor dem" oder "vorm" (= "vor dem") benutzen aber nicht "vom," weil es eigentlich nur eine Verschmelzung von "von dem" ist und da man nur angst _vor_ und nicht _von_ etwas hat, kann man "vom" hier nicht verwenden. Also:

*vor*_ etwas Angst haben 
Ich habe Angst *vor* dem Haus. 
Ich habe Angst *vor*m _(= "*vor* dem") _Haus. 

*von *etwas Angst haben 
Ich habe Angst *von* dem Haus. 
Ich habe Angst *vom* _(= "*von* dem") _Haus. _



			
				ludmilla404 said:
			
		

> ich wusste nicht dass man vor+dem ->vorm verkuerzen konnte.



"Vorm" kann _nur_ eine Verschmelzung von "vor dem" (nicht "von dem") sein.


----------



## Tarsis

ludmilla404 said:


> ich habe angst vorm Autofahren? ist das wirklich korrect? ich habe noch nie vorm gehoert... ich wuerde entweder 'ich habe angst vom Autofahren' oder 'ich habe Angst vor dem Autofahren' gesagt, ich wusste nicht dass man vor+dem ->vorm verkuerzen konnte.


---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Guten Tag,
Sie haben vollkommen recht. 
Ich habe auch noch nie *"vorm",* weder gehört noch gelessen. Entweder *"vom"* oder *"von dem" (Dativ)*

Schöne Grüsse aus Valencia

Tarsis


----------



## elroy

Tarsis said:


> Sie haben vollkommen recht.
> Ich habe auch noch nie *"vorm",* weder gehört noch gelessen. Entweder *"vom"* oder *"von dem" (Dativ)*


 Tut mir leid, aber Du liegst einfach falsch, wenn Du behauptest, dass "vorm" falsch sei.  Dass Du das Wort noch nie gehört oder gelesen hast, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es das Wort nicht gibt.  Du kannst jeden Deutschen fragen, den Du kennst - er wird Dir sagen, dass das eine völlig legitime Form ist.  "Vorm" ist die Verschmelzung von "vor" und "dem", genauso wie "vom" die von "von" und "dem" ist.  "Vorm" und "vom" gibt es also beides, sie sind aber nicht austauschbar.  "Angst haben" erfordert die Präposition "vor", also muss es immer bei einem männlichen oder sächlichen Substantiv "vorm" oder "vor dem" (und bei einem weiblichen nur "vor der") heißen.


----------



## Gatopeter

Como afirmé más arriba cuando Elroy me corrigió, él tiene razón.

El Duden define vorm como preposición mas artículo y pone como ejemplos "vorm Fernseher sitzen; vorm Frühstück; vorm Zubettgehen; Angst...

pondría el link, pero no sé si el foro lo permite, de todas maneras cada cual lo puede buscar si así lo desea.


Saludos


----------



## Tarsis

elroy said:


> Tut mir leid, aber Du liegst einfach falsch, wenn Du behauptest, dass "vorm" falsch sei. Dass Du das Wort noch nie gehört oder gelesen hast, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es das Wort nicht gibt. Du kannst jeden Deutschen fragen, den Du kennst - er wird Dir sagen, dass das eine völlig legitime Form ist. "Vorm" ist die Verschmelzung von "vor" und "dem", genauso wie "vom" die von "von" und "dem" ist. "Vorm" und "vom" gibt es also beides, sie sind aber nicht austauschbar. "Angst haben" regiert die Präposition "vor", also muss es immer bei einem männlichen oder sächlichen Substantiv "vorm" oder "vor dem" (und bei einem weiblichen nur "vor der") heißen.


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Lieber elroy,

Ich bitte Dich um entschuldigung wegen der Verspätung meiner Antwort.
Ich bin vollkommen einverstanden mir Deiner ausgezeichneten Erklärung über *"vorm"* (vor dem), und muss aber ehrlich zugeben dass ich diese gramatikalische Kontraktion leider noch nie bis jetz gehört hatte, und deshalb war ich ganz davon überzeugt dass es unkorrekt war. Dies kann aber meinen Irrtum überhaupt nicht verteidigen.
Herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Schöne Grüsse aus Valencia.

Tarsis.


----------



## Tinnakorn

"Vorm" ist kein Schrift-Deutsch !
Schaut doch mal in einer Referenzgrammatik nach! "Vorm" kann man wohl sagen, aber auf keinen Fall schreiben. "Vom" ist 100-prozentig falsch! (Ausser, man moechte sagen, man hat lange NACH dem Autofahren immer noch Angst, dann kann man vielleicht "vom" sagen, aber es waere ein sehr ungewoehnlicher Gebrauch.)


----------



## Tarsis

Tinnakorn said:


> VORM ist kein Schrift-Deutsch !
> Schaut doch mal in einer Referenzgrammatik nach! "Vorm" kann man wohl sagen, aber auf keinen Fall schreiben. "Vom" ist 100-prozentig falsch! (Ausser, man moechte sagen, man hat lange nach dem Autofahren immer noch Angst, dann kann man vielleicht "vom" sagen, aber es waere ein sehr ungewoehnlicher Gebrauch.)


 ----------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Tinnakorn,

Got sei Dank!  Jetz ist mir endlich alles klar.
*vorm* kann man wohl sagen, aber nicht schreiben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sokol

Tarsis said:


> Hallo Tinnakorn,
> 
> Got sei Dank!  Jetz ist mir endlich alles klar.
> *vorm* kann man wohl sagen, aber nicht schreiben.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Da muss ich nun widersprechen.

Natürlich ist "vorm" nicht formelle Standardsprache - insofern hat Tinnakorn durchaus recht.

Man kann dennoch aber "vorm" natürlich *schon *schreiben. Das ist dann etwas salopperer Stil - wenn man so will. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genug (auch anspruchsvolle) deutschsprachige Literatur gibt, in der "vorm" in der Tat auch wirklich geschrieben steht.


----------



## Tinnakorn

sokol said:


> Da muss ich nun widersprechen.
> 
> Natürlich ist "vorm" nicht formelle Standardsprache - insofern hat Tinnakorn durchaus recht.
> 
> Man kann dennoch aber "vorm" natürlich *schon *schreiben. Das ist dann etwas salopperer Stil - wenn man so will. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genug (auch anspruchsvolle) deutschsprachige Literatur gibt, in der "vorm" in der Tat auch wirklich geschrieben steht.


 

Dann muss ich mich korrigieren. 

Sicher gibt es entsprechende Beispiele, aber ich würde es niemals so schreiben, und ich würde es auch meinen Studenten niemals so lehren.


----------



## sokol

Tinnakorn said:


> Sicher gibt es entsprechende Beispiele, aber ich würde es niemals so schreiben, und ich würde es auch meinen Studenten niemals so lehren.


Klar, als Deutschlehrer wird man Studenten "vor dem" lehren - und nicht "vorm", da stimme ich dir zu.


----------

